# Wanna to try experience the Glo!



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

Glofish fluroscent fish are far more than just another type of aquarium fish. The fluorescence offers a stunning experience unlike any other. "Try experience the Glo!" For myself looking at these incredible photos & watching the amazing videos (Youtube)!" 

I really wanted this so badly & instantly fell I love with the look and feel glow of Glo aquarium tank. I cannot afford to spend on all these things that is what I am looking for. I am so pleased to find everything except my old 10 g aquarium tank in my closet. Really simple and very cheap to buy few things are black gravel, black background wallpaper, 25 w blue tubular aquarium lamp light and colorful glo artificial plants. It is better than nothing! Nice colorful guppies fish! Can't wait for my Christmas present coming soon this month! After Christmas as I am planning to rebuild 10 g "Glofish Aquarium Tank". 

*Merry Christmas to you all! *


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

That is great that you want that tank. Just to let you know, GloFish are genetically modified to have those color traits. Basically scientists insert these colors somehow with tools, and after the first of these fish received the trait, they passed it on to offspring. From what I've heard, these aren't the most genetically healthy fish because of what the scientists have done. Wait until you get some more answers here because I may or not be right about what I said^^.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Although illegal in California and found throughout the rest of the USA, they are genetically modified fish engineered by scientists. Meaning they're not natural colors to the fish species. I don't like them for 3 reasons:

They inject the genes from jellyfish (cruel in my opinion).That's how they get that bright glow in the dark look.
They don't look natural compared to the original species.
They're generally not genetically healthy. 

Why waste money on a special tank specifically for Glo fish when a simple 10 - 20 gallon tank filled with regular zebra danios and skirt tetras instead of genetically modified fish. Those and other species of FW tropical fish are far more healthier and beautiful.

I have black gravel in mine and have a LED hood with switches for both white (for daytime effects) and blue lights (for moonlight effects).


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hey Bumblebeechloe,glo fish are nothing more than simple zebra danios that were once injected with jelly fish genes and they passed on that trait.dont waist your money on a "GLO FISH TANK"they are nothing more than the basics and they market them as something new to trick dumb(not you)people into buying them because they have special lights or something else.get a 20 gallon long for them get a led light that switches colors like ice said and some black gravel and your set.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

$55 for a Glofish starter set is a rip-off IMO - especially for a 5 or 10 gallon tank.

This is the LED aquarium hood I have:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3733+23542&pcatid=23542&r=518


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

oh yeah i am happy somebody agrees with me on that price.i can find a empty 10 gallon tank for 11 bucks at walmart.and gravel about 3 bucks im not sure about the hood so lets say about 15 bucks.filter 11 bucks for a whisper 2-10 from walmart.if you do the math thats still 15 bucks cheaper.and heck i can get another one of those filters and have 4 bucks left over and it will still be better then that piece of crap.*you can tell i am addicted to fish badly...i think i need help....nah!!lol*


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Or simply watch out for those $1 per gallon tank sales.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Any tank will do. Just add a little blacklight along with the regular light to make them REALLY glow.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

Ice said:


> Or simply watch out for those $1 per gallon tank sales.


Haha so i'll save a dollar? Then i'll go down to McDonald and order something off the dollar menu lol. Oh and by the way ice,i suggest you check your thread that is titled "looking for..." there's a new post you might wanna see.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

evil wizard said:


> Haha so i'll save a dollar? Then i'll go down to McDonald and order something off the dollar menu lol. Oh and by the way ice,i suggest you check your thread that is titled "looking for..." there's a new post you might wanna see.


Forgot I had a new post. Been a while since I last looked. LOL!


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

hmm now i want that frito burger with that sauce from mcdonalds http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...iact=rc&uact=3&dur=143&page=1&start=0&ndsp=12


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

My computer broke down for 2 weeks so the man repaired. Finally returned it back! Sorry I haven't been post it lately. I am going to upload my 3 photos display. Here they are in their house 10 g tank. Fancy guppies and one red betta fish are so happy. 

Create a beautiful natural environment for my guppies & red betta fish with Glo lite variety pack plastic aquarium plants. The colorful plants are great way to create true to nature settings with artificial versions of exotic, hard to maintain plants. Roots clinging to the rock-like weighted base provide a natural-look. Adds interest and natural beauty to my aquatic habitat. Enchances aquarium while producing house to reduce fish stress. Marine black gravel added to it. Background black wallpaper. Looks so awesome. I loved it. "Real Glo Aquarium".


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

*Wanna to try experience the Glo, see the photos!*

"Real Glo Aquarium"!


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

No Photos! It doesn't work!


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

evil wizard said:


> hey Bumblebeechloe,glo fish are nothing more than simple zebra danios that were once injected with jelly fish genes and they passed on that trait.dont waist your money on a "GLO FISH TANK"they are nothing more than the basics and they market them as something new to trick dumb(not you)people into buying them because they have special lights or something else.get a 20 gallon long for them get a led light that switches colors like ice said and some black gravel and your set.


Thanks Evil Wizard! Yes! Really simple to get set on my 10 g glo aquarium.


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

Ice said:


> Although illegal in California and found throughout the rest of the USA, they are genetically modified fish engineered by scientists. Meaning they're not natural colors to the fish species. I don't like them for 3 reasons:
> 
> They inject the genes from jellyfish (cruel in my opinion).That's how they get that bright glow in the dark look.
> They don't look natural compared to the original species.
> ...


Thanks for your post! Yes I agreed with you! They're generally not in genetically healthy on any species fish. Mine is really simple all set in black gravel, black wallpaper and colorful glo lite variety pack plastic plants. All of my fancy guppies are more happier and less stress in their new house tank.


----------



## Aqua-purell (Apr 2, 2014)

bullseyejoey said:


> That is great that you want that tank. Just to let you know, GloFish are genetically modified to have those color traits. Basically scientists insert these colors somehow with tools, and after the first of these fish received the trait, they passed it on to offspring. From what I've heard, these aren't the most genetically healthy fish because of what the scientists have done. Wait until you get some more answers here because I may or not be right about what I said^^.


Yes, you are right! 
“For me it’s a question of values, it’s not a question of science. I think selling genetically modified fish as pets is wrong.... I just don’t think its right to produce a new organism just to be a pet. To me, this seems like an abuse of the power we have over life, and I’m not prepared to go there today.”


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

They inject the genetic material into 1 cell developing eggs until they get a live fish with some of the color on thee outside and then live breed from the one fish. Mostly they are healthy, at least much more so than tattooed fish, but like any intensely line-breed fish, what kills one will likely kill them all. Compared to a diverse sample of a wild-type fish they are wimpy. If yours breed, its illegal to sell the fry, they are copyrighted. On the other hand, they higher the sticker price, but better the fish are treated. In the US, the glo-tetras likely come from Florida, whereas the non-glo versions come all the way from Asia.

They are working on better methods of getting the foreign DNA right where they want it, but the early creation of these fish meant a lot of dead eggs and embryos and culled cancerous fish where the genes when someplace unsuitable.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a little something about glofish..

http://gmoglofish.blogspot.com/


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

emc7 said:


> They inject the genetic material into 1 cell developing eggs until they get a live fish with some of the color on thee outside and then live breed from the one fish. Mostly they are healthy, at least much more so than tattooed fish, but like any intensely line-breed fish, what kills one will likely kill them all. Compared to a diverse sample of a wild-type fish they are wimpy. If yours breed, its illegal to sell the fry, they are copyrighted. On the other hand, they higher the sticker price, but better the fish are treated. In the US, the glo-tetras likely come from Florida, whereas the non-glo versions come all the way from Asia.
> 
> They are working on better methods of getting the foreign DNA right where they want it, but the early creation of these fish meant a lot of dead eggs and embryos and culled cancerous fish where the genes when someplace unsuitable.


HAHA,that is to funny.being illegal to sell the fry.how are they gonna know if he does it anyway?SERIOUSLY I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THEM ACTUALLY DO SOMETHING IF I START SELLING THEM!!!! LMAO!!!!!
:chair::chair::chair::chair::chair:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

So far they haven't been going after individuals, but I wouldn't push it. Those RIAA lawyers need more work. Talk about your 1st world crimes, music download and illegal fish breeding.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Wizard, if they caught you, they'd nail you to the wall just to prove they were serious.


----------



## big b (Aug 17, 2014)

i could just sell them locally.HAHA


----------

